# G/O's in 2005



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=& ... lanchfield


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

That was before last session. That Jud. B endosed two waterfowl plans.The HPC by a vote of 15 yea and 2 nays (J. Nelson and M. Every) Also the Nelson plan by a slim two vote margin.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

As Drake Killer said these are the minutes of past testimony. Take some time to read them and get a good feel of the hunting issue testimony and *reaction* of some legislators. Very interesting! Scroll past some of the other hearing topics to get to the hunting issues portion.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

bump


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Getting closer


----------

